# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Best Strip Club In The Metro?

## G.Walker

It seems like a lot of strip clubs have been here for years, with no new strip club development. I know that Cover Girls was renamed and renovated to Little' Darlins and Centerfold's was renamed and renovated to The Trophy Room. I have yet to go to Little' Darlins or The Trophy Room, how is it? I prefer Fancy's...

----------


## G.Walker

Oh and I forgot about Night Trips...is that the best?

----------


## kelroy55

From what I hear (cough cough) Night Trips has the best looking dancers and Double D's is pretty good too.

----------


## G.Walker

I heard good reviews about Double D's but haven't had chance to go...I might need to try it out one evening...

----------


## Stew

I don't know what the best one is because I've only been to one strip club. But I think I can tell you the worse. Sugars in Norman. Well at least I hope that is the worst.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Oh my.

----------


## SOONER8693

> I heard good reviews about Double D's but haven't had chance to go...I might need to try it out one evening...


You need to have consumed a lot of beer before you go to Double D's. It is nothing special at all. If you've been to the all nude places in D-FW, everything here is a disapointment.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

If you want to see a fight break out, go to Red Dog on a Wednesday night...yeah buddy, lol.

----------


## Midtowner

I once had a stripper on the other side of a case.  I think she danced at Fancy's.  She wasn't anything special, although my Private Investigator went there and collect evidence as to her livelihood certainly enjoyed the assignment.

I haven't darkened the door of one of these establishments in well over a decade.

----------


## ck76

I've been to them all back in the day and I can tell you one thing  about 80% of all strippers are hookers when they aint up on the stage shagging their money makers...........

----------


## BBatesokc

I remember (years ago) when we took a friend to the Blue Fox strip club on 10th street for his bachelor party. We blindfolded him in route and when we walked in he said (in a rather too loud of a voice), "It smells like we are in a public bathroom." Needless to say we didn't stay long.

----------


## WilliamTell

> From what I hear (cough cough) Night Trips has the best looking dancers and Double D's is pretty good too.


I havent been in about 2-3 years but from what I remember night trips was the best. 

I think its part of getting older, but strip clubs are depressing hell holes filled with germs.

----------


## venture

Hmm...here I am having never been in one. :-P   Guess I just don't agree with the whole premise to them and find those resort to such places to be...well. I'll be nice and stop there.  :Smile:

----------


## G.Walker

It depends on what type of strippers you like, OKC has a lot of hole in the wall strip clubs with an anything goes type of environment if that is your style. But they also have some nice respectable strip clubs with good security and classy women. The Blue Foxx is probably the most raunchiest strip club in Oklahoma City, lol. Now I like XXXStacy Ranch, but depends on what day. I wonder if the City would approve TIF for a upscale strip club development, lol.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

I've read 14 posts in a thread about strip clubs & strippers & haven't seen the word ratchet used once. I'm shocked.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Id rather be banished to the 7th level of hades then help some stripper pay for her little johnnys bicycle or little susies trumpet lesson....or for that matter...any fake appendages she might desire.

----------


## Dustin

Why in the world would you want to go to a strip club?

----------


## MonkeesFan

Night Trips is the best I been to

Playhouse is pretty good also

XXX-Ranch is decent

Little Darlings and Centerfolds is decent but it is a ripoff, I mean paying $5 for a braclet just to get in the VIP room? Very stupid, I usually ask the girls to pay $5 for the braclet or there will be no lapdance and they usually agree  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I have not been to strip clubs in months, I must admit, I miss going and I am sure the strippers are wondering where the hell I been  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Easy180

Never been a fan as I hate the constant push for lap dances, drink faster, buy my drinks sales techniques in these places

Just comes across as pathetic after a while

----------


## OKCRT

> Never been a fan as I hate the constant push for lap dances, drink faster, buy my drinks sales techniques in these places
> 
> Just comes across as pathetic after a while


At one time strip clubs were really strip clubs in OKC. I think they passed a law sometime in the early 80s that required the ladies to cover certain areas up. Been to them all back in the day.

----------


## SOONER8693

> At one time strip clubs were really strip clubs in OKC. I think they passed a law sometime in the early 80s that required the ladies to cover certain areas up. Been to them all back in the day.


Absolutely. Back in the day OKC had some of the finest all nude strip clubs around. Vixens at Penn and I-240 was as good as they get. Then the laws changed and now you have to go to D-FW to see quality all nudes and what you really want to see for your money.

----------


## mkjeeves

> Absolutely. Back in the day OKC had some of the finest all nude strip clubs around. Vixens at Penn and I-240 was as good as they get. Then the laws changed and now you have to go to D-FW to see quality all nudes and what you really want to see for your money.


I was driving down 10th street this afternoon and wondered if that law was still in effect requiring pasties and G-strings. Is it state law or OKC? Sounds like it must be state.

Does anyone remember the name of the club that was next door to La Bamba on NW 10th about a block east of the Red Dog? It was busted for prostitution in the '80s and then burned down sometime shortly after. (My next door neighbor at the time was arrested and her husband bailed her out. ) The lot has boats parked on it now, associated with the boat dealer to the west.

There were three or four more down NW 10th that were stripper bars 30 years ago and aren't now. The Palomino on NW 39th and Scorpio on North May all went by the wayside about the same time as the rest. What was the name of the place west of Meridian on Reno when it first opened? Is it still open and is it a strip joint?

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> Does anyone remember the name of the club that was next door to La Bamba on NW 10th about a block east of the Red Dog? It was busted for prostitution in the '80s and then burned down sometime shortly after. (My next door neighbor at the time was arrested and her husband bailed her out. ) The lot has boats parked on it now, associated with the boat dealer to the west.


The Bunny Club




> There were three or four more down NW 10th that were stripper bars 30 years ago and aren't now. The Palomino on NW 39th and Scorpio on North May all went by the wayside about the same time as the rest. What was the name of the place west of Meridian on Reno when it first opened? Is it still open and is it a strip joint?


La Rouge, I think it is still open under a different name.

----------


## mkjeeves

Ah, yes. The Bunny Club it was. I was told way back when that was built to be a dance club originally, cowboy I think, before it was The Bunny Club. That was before my time I guess because it was always The Bunny Club since I remember.

La Rouge is called The Playhouse now. Seems like there's never any, or at least very many cars there since it's heyday as La Rouge with oil money flowing out of boots, but I don't remember being around there at night so maybe it just looks closed in the daytime .

----------


## MonkeesFan

Is Red Night Lights and that strip club where across the gas station on Valleybrook  still open? I went there once and I have to say both are the worst strip clubs I have been to, have not been back there since I went there for the first time years ago

----------


## kelroy55

> Why in the world would you want to go to a strip club?


If you have to ask....

----------


## G.Walker

What is the vendetta going against strip clubs in OKC? There have been several clubs that have closed down in the last year, due to prosecutors/law enforcement. I know its not everyone's cup a tea, but dang.

----------


## Urbanized

I don't think it's a specific vendetta against strip clubs. I think in the cases I've read about there was either illegal activity happening, trouble with liquor license, attempts to skirt ordinances or in one case a loophole of some sort that allowed a trouble-prone club to operate very close to a residential area, which is going to cause problems no matter what.

----------


## jerrywall

> What is the vendetta going against strip clubs in OKC? There have been several clubs that have closed down in the last year, due to prosecutors/law enforcement. I know its not everyone's cup a tea, but dang.


I've got a friend who has bartended at strip clubs for years, all over the metro.  From what she's told me, pretty much every one has crooked stuff going on.  It's a cash based economy, the girls are almost always looking to make a little "extra money" on the side, they break laws with regularity (and have code phrases like "so and so to the sound booth" when they see police approaching on the cameras.  The ones without liquor licenses find ways to still sell liquor. Drug dealing is rampant, as is various levels of prostitution.  People get excessively drunk, fights happen, and more.  They can be a real nuisance to their neighbors, both on a crime and a noise basis.

Basically, the legit, above the board places don't have problems. But those are the exception in that industry.

----------


## G.Walker

> I've got a friend who has bartended at strip clubs for years, all over the metro.  From what she's told me, pretty much every one has crooked stuff going on.  It's a cash based economy, the girls are almost always looking to make a little "extra money" on the side, they break laws with regularity (and have code phrases like "so and so to the sound booth" when they see police approaching on the cameras.  The ones without liquor licenses find ways to still sell liquor. Drug dealing is rampant, as is various levels of prostitution.  People get excessively drunk, fights happen, and more.  They can be a real nuisance to their neighbors, both on a crime and a noise basis.
> 
> Basically, the legit, above the board places don't have problems. But those are the exception in that industry.


My argument is that a lot of these clubs that closed down for the above have been operating for like 10+ years, so why all of sudden now? Just doesn't add up...Like Red Light Nights, Blue Fox, & Fantasy Island just to name a few...

----------


## jerrywall

> My argument is that a lot of these clubs that closed down for the above have been operating for like 10+ years, so why all of sudden now? Just doesn't add up...Like Red Light Nights, Blue Fox, & Fantasy Island just to name a few...


Red light nights had zoning issues with noise.  Blue fox and fantasy island..... Well, fantasy island inherited the folks from PBs home of the $20 you know what. I don't want to get too explicit. And the Blue Fox makes them look legit.  

Next up, Roadrunner and Midway?

These aren't above board places.

----------


## Roger S

> Next up, Roadrunner and Midway?


Roadrunner has been closed for several years.... If we are thinking of the same Midway... It's not a strip club... Just a dive bar with uneven pool tables.

----------


## jerrywall

> Roadrunner has been closed for several years.... If we are thinking of the same Midway... It's not a strip club... Just a dive bar with uneven pool tables.


10th and Macarthur.  I think it was renamed, after Fantasy Island burned down, and bought them.  Became Midway Fantasy Island or something like that.  Didn't know about Roadrunner (not judging those who do, but I don't frequent these places).

A little more info on Blue Fox btw - http://newsok.com/article/5521536

----------


## G.Walker

> Red light nights had zoning issues with noise.  Blue fox and fantasy island..... Well, fantasy island inherited the folks from PBs home of the $20 you know what. I don't want to get too explicit. And the Blue Fox makes them look legit.  
> 
> Next up, Roadrunner and Midway?
> 
> These aren't above board places.


I get what you are saying, don't get me wrong. I used to go to all those places often in my younger years, in my early 20's, and I am 35 now. But all what you mentioned went on back then, so my debate is why now? After 15 years, they just decided to put their foot down????  Red Light Nights, Amanda's Club, Fantasy Island, Blue Foxx, XXXstacy Ranch all operated in the same fashion for YEARS...just don't get why now.

----------


## jerrywall

> I get what you are saying, don't get me wrong. I used to go to all those places often in my younger years, in my early 20's, and I am 35 now. But all what you mentioned went on back then, so my debate is why now? After 15 years, they just decided to put their foot down????  Red Light Nights, Amanda's Club, Fantasy Island, Blue Foxx, XXXstacy Ranch all operated in the same fashion for YEARS...just don't get why now.


Typically it goes with complaints and such.  PB's was shut down a decade ago.  There were more shut down before that.  My grandfather went around with Bob Macy in the 80's working to shut down some clubs and live peep show arcades then.  

Not sure if all of the places you mentioned were shut down, or just went out of business...

----------


## kevinpate

It's as simple as it starting bothering some folk more than it use to bother some other folk in earlier years.  They started kicking up a fuss, and the leo's started taking action.

Some of the owners and workers may have not taken matters as seriously as they could have as well, to their own detriment.

----------


## jerrywall

Much like code violations enforcement is very complaint driven.

----------


## tulamokom

PB's. Where you are courageous but she is contagious.

----------


## jerrywall

> PB's. Where you are courageous but she is contagious.


Hah!

----------


## G.Walker

Noticed the old strip club The Trophy Room on I-240 & S. Western, that has been shut down for almost a year has been remodeled & given the new name Platinum Nights. The "new" owners actually spent some money & gave this location a facelift & looks more upscale.  Anxious to see how this new venture turns out.

----------

